# Pork butt drip pan liquid



## mng024 (Dec 25, 2019)

Does anyone reincorporate the drip pan and foil juices into their pulled pork? The only thread I came across, people seemed to say no to drip pan but yes to the foil liquid. 

I placed my pork butts into my drip pan and added some apple juice and brown sugar. I then dumped the liquid out while the butts are resting. Is the liquid going to be nasty now since I mixed it in with the drip pan remnants?

I did make a maple bourbon sauce which I will be adding in.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2019)

Yup I do after I defat it.

Chris


----------



## seenred (Dec 25, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Yup I do after I defat it.
> 
> Chris



Yep, this.  Defat it and use it...there’s too much good smoky flavor there to let it go to waste.

Red


----------



## motocrash (Dec 25, 2019)

seenred said:


> Yep, this.  Defat it and use it...there’s too much good smoky flavor there to let it go to waste.
> 
> Red


Uh huh,and a lot of your rub too.Liquid gold.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 25, 2019)

Same here wouldn’t dream of wasting it. I normally fill my drip pan with broth and a bit of spices. Often it is smokey/ strong enough that after de fatting it you can cut further with fresh broth. Usually gives you enough to freeze some. It’s great to break out as a smokey au jus to use on indoor cooked items. I’ve also had times where I got busy and the drip pan boiled dry. Voila freezer golden nectar to the rescue :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 25, 2019)

Unless the stuff in the Drip Pan is burnt, the drip pan can be Deglazed with any liquid to dissolve the brown goodies...JJ


----------

